# small town assistant



## alex3800 (May 30, 2013)

So I'm sure you guys would love to hear another photo assistant question so hear it goes:

I'm meeting with a local commercial photographer about being an assistant. I live in a college town with a population of about 100,000 during the school year when all of the students are in town but it drops significantly after the semester ends. I had read that for first time assistants about $175 a day is a decent starting rate, I was just curious if this would still apply in a smaller town in the middle of the midwest? also maybe some advice for a first time assistant?

thanks for your guys help!


----------

